# Coco Chameleon Rip my little beany



## Emma-leigh-x (Mar 21, 2011)

First of all before I get all sad, THANK YOU to everybody who has helped me in the last 2 days. I've had so much support from you all and I really appreciate it all.

Coco the Yemen Chameleon passed away yesterday afternoon.
I took her to the vets who didnt know a thing about what was wrong, so believe me they are getting a lovely letter today!

I'm still unsure as to the reason why you passed away, but im sure you are no longer in any pain or suffering.

She laid on her hot water bottle wrapped in vines on my lap for her last few moments, it felt like it lasted forever watching her leave our world.
She layed so peacefully it was asthough she was asleep.

Although it was heartbreaking to watch you go, im glad i was with you, comforting you and making sure you werent alone.

I miss you greatly already. I put some of your things for sale yesterday, i hope you dont mind. i cant stand to see your viv we made specially for you. its empty and clean now, it looks awful without you in there.

I even ran downstairs this morning to turn your light on and see you. then getting that sickly feeling of knowing youre not here anymore.

I'm so sorry Coco. I failed you miserably and i hold myself to blame. i tried my hardest but i was too late and you suffered from it.

Im so sorry :'( I miss you so much already.
I vowed I would never get another chameleon so i cannot harm another chameleon.

Please look after Merlin up there.

RIP Coco


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

Rip to your Cham  I pd understand how ud feel as I've had a few chams past before . But respect to your Cham and you


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

RIP little guy, sorry to hear


----------



## Emma-leigh-x (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words both of you.
Although i have now sold all of her things i still feel as though she is here sometimes an odd feeling that i hope will leave eventually.
Going to turn her heat on because its chilly and realising shes not there.

Cant believe how much help and support i have had from this website.

Thanks again


----------

